# Check Engine Light - Code PO158 - 2000 Pathfinder



## NY98M# (Jun 23, 2004)

My check engine light has been on for a few months and I finally was able to get it read. The code came up PO158 which is coming up as O2 sensor 2 in bank 2.

Does anyone know which of the 4 this is?


----------



## NY98M# (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I can help you!...:fluffy:

Sensor 2 are always the rear ones. Bank 2 is the driver's side O2.
So you need to replace the left, rear O2 sensor...good luck!


----------



## NY98M# (Jun 23, 2004)

metro273 said:


> I can help you!...:fluffy:
> 
> Sensor 2 are always the rear ones. Bank 2 is the driver's side O2.
> So you need to replace the left, rear O2 sensor...good luck!


Are you 100% sure its the left rear 02?


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Metro are you sure?
I know that Bank2 is the pasenger side, so sensor 2 bank2 should be the back one on the passenger side.
NY98M# wait a bit untill you get a definite reply, the guys will be here soon.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

I did a quick search for you and came up with this advice:
"PO158 = Passenger side back sensor. Before I would change the sensor make sure that there is no damage to the wires. Sometimes road debris can damage a wire and that will throw the code. If you have the time and you like to tinker you can switch the passenger side sensor to the drivers side and see if the code goes from one side to the other. This will determine if it's the sensor itself or the wire. It is alot cheaper to diagnose with parts you already own. Get a 22 millimeter wrench and O2 sensor socket to make the job easier."


----------



## NY98M# (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

bank 1 is the same side as cylinder one which is usually the right(passanger side) bank 2 is usually the left(driver)


----------



## NY98M# (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is a pic of the cylinder locations...Please advise...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

NY98M# said:


> Are you 100% sure its the left rear 02?


Yes I'm sure! I've been with Nissan almost 10 years and we are always changing O2s on these R50s...good luck!

Besides, who you gonna believe, a Nissan Tech or some guys that toy around with their Nissans on the weekend...food for thought!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

when you order parts look at the sensor prefix.
22690 9=bank 1 0=sensor1
22691 9=bank 1 1=sensor2
226a0 a=bank 2 0=sensor1
226a1 a=bank 2 1=sensor2


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

metro273 said:


> Yes I'm sure! I've been with Nissan almost 10 years and we are always changing O2s on these R50s...good luck!
> 
> Besides, who you gonna believe, a Nissan Tech or some guys that toy around with their Nissans on the weekend...food for thought!


i also work with nissan as a parts guy and i see it in my parts data base as the same way


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^The Nissan parts data base ISN'T ALWAYS RIGHT!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

metro273 said:


> ^^^The Nissan parts data base ISN'T ALWAYS RIGHT!


i do realize that but in this case it is


----------

